
A Patent for a Wireless Taser Could Signal a New Competitor - IntronExon
https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/13/17007376/axon-taser-monopoly-digital-ally-wireless
======
mmcconnell1618
From the article, it sounds like the shock is triggered wirelessly from a
projectile that is conventionally fired at the target person. The person who
fired the projectile has the ability to trigger the shock or to wait and see
if the targeted person complies first.

The actual charge is not sent wirelessly. I was hoping this was some kind of
"phasers on stun" breakthrough.

~~~
Natsu
In theory you could use one or more lasers to ionize the air and potentially
make it conductive enough to zap someone. In practice, I expect there would be
a serious risk of eye damage for everyone involved and it would probably be
unworkable, but who knows?

~~~
Qworg
You could also send a thin wire, then vaporize it to create the ion channel.
=)

~~~
Natsu
I think some existing stun guns work in that manner? Granted, they might not
vaporize the wire. Still an interesting idea.

------
rm_-rf_slash
Considering how often my Bluetooth speakers get confused between my computer
and the two iPhones in the house, a wireless device that can emit lethal
amounts of electricity scares the shit out of me.

I know comments are gonna come out of the woodwork about the difference
between Bluetooth and wireless tech they use. Whatever. Like you’ve never
written bugs.

~~~
theknarf
I agree; that is problematic. At least the article hinted at the possibility
to have a built-in time limit to avoid a deadly dose. Hopefully, this might
lover the number of deaths from tasers.

------
imglorp
The real "phasers on stun" wireless method may be the laser-induced plasma
channel: a brief UV pulse ionizes the air, making a conductive path over which
an electrical current can be sent. There's a lot of applications of this, from
stopping people to HERF-ing things, but none have made it to market yet...
Maybe it's a hard problem?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electrolaser](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electrolaser)

------
sova
Fuck tazers and their brutal outcomes. Fuck Taser Corporation's [now "Axon"]
coverup of all the lethal dosages of electricity from their devices.

------
hliyan
I hope they've thought about targets using wireless jammers, or worse yet,
someone hacking the signal...

------
SlowBro
Does the projectile store the charge in a supercap or something?

------
alexnewman
signel or signal

~~~
IntronExon
My bad, sorry!

